# LRM Car Club of the Year...



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

What club will be presented with the trophy for "Car Club of the Year" in October?
:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I know.  :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IMPERIALS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

should be a club that has done alot and showed well at lrm shows. i can think of a few clubs like klique imperials southside groupe and lifestyle that are more than deserving


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

those are all good clubs brent but they don't represent at every show...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Majestics deserves it this year, but with the way the judging goes we all know within 5 spots whose gonna take it this year


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Isn't the heaviest factor involved purely the number of cars from the club that represents at the LRM shows? Sort of like a "Customer of the Year" for LRM... or are there other factors that are more important? That was the impression I got when I was looking up what makes one club "Club of the Year" over another a couple years ago when people were arguing over who should get it.

Maybe you just have to have so many at the shows that year to qualify- then they decide who is most deserving from those that qualify? That would seem to make more sense. I really don't know though, anyone know all the criteria?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

It will be interesting to see for sure...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 11 2005, 05:04 AM
> *those are all good clubs brent but they don't represent at every show...
> [snapback]3393933[/snapback]​*



well i know southside has been to sd az fontana and had anthonys 63 at just about every show. you cant have every car at every show its impossible for la based clubs to do it classic memories won it one year i think and they didnt go to every go lo event. they need to look at the quality of the cars and not just if they make it to every show.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I thought charitable events went into the factor too, such as food drives and toy drives???????


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'mma make a prediction and I'm 100% sure it's right






it ain't Semper Fi C.C. :tears:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Majestics


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:41 AM
> *well i know southside has been to sd az fontana and had anthonys 63 at just about every show. you cant have every car at every show its impossible for la based clubs to do it classic memories won it one year i think and they didnt go to every go lo event. they need to look at the quality of the cars and not just if they make it to every show.
> [snapback]3394239[/snapback]​*




so are those the only clubs you think have quality cars? I think there are a few clubs out there that represent with good numbers and with good quality....not every car is in the running for lowrider of the year or traditional of the year but there are some clubs that are large in number that have very nice cars....and those clubs should have went to the sd, az, and fontana show....those are close to them....what would be great is if southside would load up some of their cars on a hauler and make it out to the only show the midwest has left...INDY and represent...don't get me wrong they have some of the most beautiful cars ever built and I respect that but the club of the year should support the whole tour not just in an area....just my opinion.....


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

lifestyle should be it every year, lol.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jul 11 2005, 05:41 AM
> *Majestics deserves it this year, but with the way the judging goes we all know within 5 spots whose gonna take it this year
> [snapback]3393981[/snapback]​*



i agree with a club such as Majestics,been to a lot of shows and shown deep. 
southside shows well.
lifestyle hasnt shown to enough shows.

maybe they should change the award to a commemorative one. once you get it thats it, start honoring clubs for what they have done before and now. gets the award away from being a good customer award, in part.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

DOESNT ANTHONYS CAR TRAVEL INSIDE THE LOWRIDER DEISEL! IF SO HE SHOULDNT WIN SHIT TO ME THE CAR IS NICE BUT IF LOWRIDER IS BRINGING IT TO THERE SHOWS TO WIN THERE PRIZES (CASH). I JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT TO ME. JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 11 2005, 08:46 AM
> *so are those the only clubs you think have quality cars?  I think there are a few clubs out there that represent with good numbers and with good quality....not every car is in the running for lowrider of the year or traditional of the year but there are some clubs that are large in number that have very nice cars....and those clubs should have went to the sd, az, and fontana show....those are close to them....what would be great is if southside would load up some of their cars on a hauler and make it out to the only show the midwest has left...INDY and represent...don't get me wrong they have some of the most beautiful cars ever built and I respect that but the club of the year should support the whole tour not just in an area....just my opinion.....
> [snapback]3394489[/snapback]​*




well they went to az thats a 7 hour drive. sd is a 2 hour drive fontana an hour and a half anthonys 63 was seen it INDY if im not mistaken. I agree some big clubs have nice cars as well but when you look at the whole pic lrm gives it to the club with the most chapters it seems like. Majestics is deserving as well as they support lrm shows deep. SouthSide might even go to frisco you never know plus vegas. And their 63 was at indy dallas and every other lrm show so far this year, even if its not the whole club i guarentee you the 63 was the best car at most of those shows


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

U never really know until it all ends...  



> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 02:39 AM
> *I know.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3393357[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 11 2005, 08:59 AM
> *DOESNT ANTHONYS CAR TRAVEL INSIDE THE LOWRIDER DEISEL! IF SO HE SHOULDNT WIN SHIT TO ME THE CAR IS NICE BUT IF LOWRIDER IS BRINGING IT TO THERE SHOWS TO WIN THERE PRIZES (CASH). I JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT TO ME. JUST MY OPINION!
> [snapback]3394546[/snapback]​*




Naw homie Ant bought a duramax diesel dually and has his own enclosed trailer he dont get a free ride hes put ALOT of miles on that truck and busts his ass to get it out to these far away shows he owns the best hydraulic shop in the world has a family does alot for his CC and still makes time to take his 63 all over the country thats a rider right there


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I STILL THINK IMPERIALS CC...THEY HAVE SHOWED STONG LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR....AND DO GIVE BACK.....I KNOW THEY GAVE 200.00 FOR CHAGO MOTHER ON MOTHERS DAY...LOOK A THERE SHOW IN LA...ITS AL GIVEN TO THE CITY........PLUS THEY ARE 40 YEARS STONG..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I STILL THINK IMPERIALS CC...THEY HAVE STONGED STONG LAST YEAR AND THISE YEAR....AND DO GIVE BACK.....I KNOW THEY GAVE 200.00 FOR CHAGO MOTHER ON MOTHERS DAY...LOOK A THERE SHOW IN LA...ITS AL GIVEN TO THE CITY........PLUS THEY ARE 40 YEARS STONG..
> [snapback]3394571[/snapback]​*



I agree with the above highlighted statement KEITH for President :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ITS NOT ABOUT CARS...ITS ABOUT UNITY,GIVEN BACK TO THE SPORT....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:08 AM
> *I agree with the above highlighted statement KEITH for President  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3394592[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU.....FOR BEING SO KIND,,,KING MOD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 09:11 AM
> *THANK YOU.....FOR BEING SO KIND,,,KING MOD
> [snapback]3394610[/snapback]​*


Any good pics from the 4th of July? :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Naw homie Ant bought a duramax diesel dually and has his own enclosed trailer he dont get a free ride hes put ALOT of miles on that truck and busts his ass to get it out to these far away shows he owns the best hydraulic shop in the world has a family does alot for his CC and still makes time to take his 63 all over the country thats a rider right there
> [snapback]3394567[/snapback]​*


Cool bro thanks for the info! THEN RESPECT GIVEN! I DO GIVE HIM CREDIT IF HE DOES IT ON HIS OWN. HIS CAR IS THE SHIT. THEY DONT GET ANY CLEANER.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 09:05 AM
> *I STILL THINK IMPERIALS CC...THEY HAVE SHOWED STONG LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR....AND DO GIVE BACK.....I KNOW THEY GAVE 200.00 FOR CHAGO MOTHER ON MOTHERS DAY...LOOK A THERE SHOW IN LA...ITS AL GIVEN TO THE CITY........PLUS THEY ARE 40 YEARS STONG..
> [snapback]3394571[/snapback]​*


imperials would win if they made the award as i mentiond before. havent shown much in recent years as strong as other clubs. also, other clubs do A LOT of charity work too. hard to pick one club over another on charity. if they change the award, theyd get more first time winners and some that would repeat, but it would be more meaningul IMO

be careful they might think youre jumping ships talking about someone elses club such ensuthiasm. Groupe has been showing at a lot of local shows and also would win a commemorative award :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 11 2005, 08:59 AM
> *DOESNT ANTHONYS CAR TRAVEL INSIDE THE LOWRIDER DEISEL! IF SO HE SHOULDNT WIN SHIT TO ME THE CAR IS NICE BUT IF LOWRIDER IS BRINGING IT TO THERE SHOWS TO WIN THERE PRIZES (CASH). I JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT TO ME. JUST MY OPINION!
> [snapback]3394546[/snapback]​*


anthony takes his own car via his enclosed trailer and truck. and he has been to almost every show stop this year but i my self dont think that constitutes southside to be a club of the year alot of other clubs also rep to the fullest . but whoever takes it congratulations in advance .. lowrider does not take any more cars on tour since a few got damaged in transit


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

I nominate.......................
















Klique Car Club!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 11 2005, 09:26 AM
> *anthony takes  his own car via his enclosed trailer and truck.  and he has been to almost every show stop this year  but i my self dont think that constitutes southside to be a club of the year  alot of other clubs  also rep to the fullest  . but whoever takes it  congratulations in advance    .. lowrider does not take any more cars on tour since a few got damaged in transit
> [snapback]3394713[/snapback]​*



i agree but if you look at SouthSide they have helped raise the bar for traditional lowriders and set the standards to which everyone looks up too. That in its self is a great thing. They show deep their members continue to do work on alot of show rides BowtieConnection Homies The Glass Man alot of other clubs have some nice rides as well many are deserving but IMO they need to look at more than one thing it needs to be fair to clubs that dont have more than one chapter. I dont knoe how they decide but maybe the judges should have a say in it or have a big staff vote or something. Id rather see one SouthSide car like ants 63 over 20 street rides


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:34 AM
> *i agree but if you look at SouthSide they have helped raise the bar for traditional lowriders and set the standards to which everyone looks up too. That in its self is a great thing. They show deep their members continue to do work on alot of show rides BowtieConnection Homies The Glass Man alot of other clubs have some nice rides as well many are deserving but IMO they need to look at more than one thing it needs to be fair to clubs that dont have more than one chapter. I dont knoe how they decide but maybe the judges should have a say in it or have a big staff vote or something. Id rather see one SouthSide car like ants 63 over 20 street rides
> [snapback]3394770[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Jul 11 2005, 09:36 AM
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3394783[/snapback]​*



dont shake your finger at me god damn you :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:34 AM
> *i agree but if you look at SouthSide they have helped raise the bar for traditional lowriders and set the standards to which everyone looks up too. That in its self is a great thing. They show deep their members continue to do work on alot of show rides BowtieConnection Homies The Glass Man alot of other clubs have some nice rides as well many are deserving but IMO they need to look at more than one thing it needs to be fair to clubs that dont have more than one chapter. I dont knoe how they decide but maybe the judges should have a say in it or have a big staff vote or something. Id rather see one SouthSide car like ants 63 over 20 street rides
> [snapback]3394770[/snapback]​*


GOOD POINT BUT IF THAT WAS THE CASE THERE WOULD BE 40-50 CARS AT THE SHOW! THEN IT WOULDNT BE A SHOW!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2005, 09:20 AM
> *imperials would win if they made the award as i mentiond before. havent shown much in recent years as strong as other clubs. also, other clubs do A LOT of charity work too. hard to pick one club over another on charity. if they change the award, theyd get more first time winners and some that would repeat, but it would be more meaningul IMO
> 
> be careful they might think youre jumping ships talking about someone elses club such ensuthiasm. Groupe has been showing at a lot of local shows and also would win a commemorative award :biggrin:
> [snapback]3394673[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Jul 11 2005, 09:32 AM
> *I nominate.......................
> Klique Car Club!
> [snapback]3394761[/snapback]​*


good choice....you vatos have been showin stong also


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 11 2005, 09:37 AM
> *GOOD POINT BUT IF THAT WAS THE CASE THERE WOULD BE 40-50 CARS AT THE SHOW! THEN IT WOULDNT BE A SHOW!
> [snapback]3394789[/snapback]​*



Why would ther eonly be 40-50 cars? Im not saying every car should be up to SS's standards by any means shit we all dream to have cars of that caliber but its ALOT of money to do work like they do and 99% of us cant afford it. You got to have all kinds of cars to make a show thats true but most people look at cars from lifestyle and say wow now thats bad ass and it motivates em and may help them to take their car to a higher level.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 10:39 AM
> *good choice....you vatos have been showin stong also
> [snapback]3394802[/snapback]​*



Thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Why would ther eonly be 40-50 cars? Im not saying every car should be up to SS's standards by any means shit we all dream to have cars of that caliber but its ALOT of money to do work like they do and 99% of us cant afford it. You got to have all kinds of cars to make a show thats true but most people look at cars from lifestyle and say wow now thats bad ass and it motivates em and may help them to take their car to a higher level.
> [snapback]3394813[/snapback]​*


id rather see 100-200 nice cars then 5-600 not very nice cars with a few nice cars sprinkled in between. i dont pay attention to a good 60-75% of the cars at most shows.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2005, 10:39 AM
> *id rather see 100-200 nice cars then 5-600 not very nice cars with a few nice cars sprinkled in between. i dont pay attention to a good 60-75% of the cars at most shows.
> [snapback]3395110[/snapback]​*



THATS THE TRUTH ...EVEN SOME THAT SHOULDNT BE THERE AT THE SHOW .....WELL ATLEAST IN VEGAS CUZ THATS WERE THE BEST OF THE BEST SHOW FOR THE GRAND DOO DAA


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

I VOTE FOR MY CLUB BOULEVARD ACES, we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat. 

For those who dont get it 

MY VOTE IS FOR JOHN KENNEDY AND HIS CAR CLUB SOUTHSSIDE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2005, 11:46 AM
> *THATS THE TRUTH ...EVEN SOME THAT SHOULDNT BE THERE AT THE SHOW .....WELL ATLEAST IN VEGAS CUZ THATS WERE THE BEST OF THE BEST SHOW  FOR THE GRAND DOO DAA
> 
> 
> [snapback]3395150[/snapback]​*


so does that mean i cant show my car this year


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Jul 11 2005, 11:59 AM
> *I VOTE FOR MY CLUB BOULEVARD ACES,  we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat.
> [snapback]3395225[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *so does that mean i cant show my car this year
> [snapback]3395292[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ..MAN U HAVE ONE OF THE CLEANIST CADDYS OUT HERE ....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

IMO,this year MAJESTICS deserves it.Not only have they been showing strong at LRM shows this year,they have been at picnics,food and toy drives and the smaller shows.They have been showing strong this year.

Not taking anYthinG away from any other club, just feel Majestics have proved they deserved it.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

I THINK SOUTHSIDE,MAJESTICS,OR IMPERIALS SHOULD GET IT.BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT ISNT GONNA HAPPEN.THEY DONT HAVE A CHAPTER IN EVERY CITY ALL OVER THE U.S. I REMEMBER WHEN WE (LA GENTE)WON AND WE ONLY HAD 3 CHAPTERS.WE ALSO WON THE EAGLE 1 AWARD 2 YRS IN A ROW(COMMUNITYACTIVITY AWARD) BUT THIS IS MY OPINION.SOUTHSIDE HAS PUT IN MOST MONEY AND GOTS THE CLEANEST RIDES OUT THERE.JUS MY OPINION


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Jul 11 2005, 09:01 AM
> *U never really know until it all ends...
> [snapback]3394558[/snapback]​*


only if you knew. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I would personally say that Majestics CC have shown deep at all the LRM shows Ive been to. (PHX, SD, SAN BERDOO)


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 11 2005, 12:15 PM
> *:uh: ..MAN U HAVE ONE OF THE CLEANIST CADDYS OUT HERE ....
> 
> 
> [snapback]3395313[/snapback]​*


thx dog


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3395297[/snapback]​*


ive always thought it to be funny when people nominate their own clubs. i know some people on here doing it jokingly but others are dead serious. good to have pride and love for you club, but nicer to have humility.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3395297[/snapback]​*


double post. i vote for brandon for lroy in 2009


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2005, 04:22 PM
> *good to have pride and love for you club, but nicer to have humility.
> [snapback]3395996[/snapback]​*


It IS possible to have both... just requires a mature balance of confidence and love/concern for other riders/people.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2005, 01:22 PM
> *ive always thought it to be funny when people nominate their own clubs. i know some people on here doing it jokingly but others are dead serious. good to have pride and love for you club, but nicer to have humility.
> [snapback]3395996[/snapback]​*


Very TRUE.....coming in to this topic voting for yourself si totally "MAKING AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF"........If it happens it happens, if it doesn't then NO..but don't come inhere talkin' about.....

we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat. 







WHEN EVERYONE KNOWS where (CAR CLUB) these cars really came from...










On the serious note, I think Majestics will get it this year. Give it to those who deserve it. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 11 2005, 03:10 PM
> *Very TRUE.....coming in to this topic voting for yourself si totally "MAKING AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF"........If it happens it happens, if it doesn't then NO..but don't come inhere talkin' about.....
> 
> we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat.
> ...


Way to Keep it real Manny!


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 11 2005, 01:10 PM
> *Very TRUE.....coming in to this topic voting for yourself si totally "MAKING AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF"........If it happens it happens, if it doesn't then NO..but don't come inhere talkin' about.....
> 
> we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat.
> ...


thats right Manny...tell em!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 11 2005, 02:23 PM
> *double post. i vote for brandon for lroy in 2009
> [snapback]3396013[/snapback]​*



Imma go for exhibition only of the year :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sons Of Mexico C.C.


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

what about UCE again? i know their the club of the year now, but why not agin? i met some of them guuys at the Indy show and their cool cats. they got some clean ass rides and seem really together at the show. i know its only the Indy show i seen them at, but it looks like they got their shit together everywhere when i see them in the mags. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

I think hands down, 1998Shark, he busted out with 2 new cars this year :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2005, 06:27 PM
> *I think hands down, 1998Shark, he busted out with 2 new cars this year :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397258[/snapback]​*


HERE IS YOUR AT KOS


----------



## sandman64 (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not in any car club, so I'll say this. Give it to the club that runs the north, south, east, west, and centra U.S. The club that gets trophies at every show they attend. My vote is for ROLLERZ again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Naw homie Ant bought a duramax diesel dually and has his own enclosed trailer he dont get a free ride hes put ALOT of miles on that truck and busts his ass to get it out to these far away shows he owns the best hydraulic shop in the world has a family does alot for his CC and still makes time to take his 63 all over the country thats a rider right there
> [snapback]3394567[/snapback]​*


I talked with him at Indy, beautiful car, and a very nice guy to bullshit with, seemed really down to earth.


----------



## RiderIVLife (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like someone is on anthonys and SouthSide's NUTZZZ!! :worship: I won't say any names ...He knows who he is


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAJESTICS C.C., but I am partial


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

New Zealand puttin it down :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 11 2005, 07:36 PM
> *Sounds like someone is on anthonys and SouthSide's NUTZZZ!! :worship: I won't say any names ...He knows who he is
> [snapback]3397829[/snapback]​*


thats cool your opinion is welcome who wuold u vote for?


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 11 2005, 03:10 PM
> *Very TRUE.....coming in to this topic voting for yourself si totally "MAKING AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF"........If it happens it happens, if it doesn't then NO..but don't come inhere talkin' about.....
> 
> we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Some things just never change. Should be interesting to see who DOES win.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 09:36 PM
> *thats cool your opinion is welcome who wuold u vote for?
> [snapback]3398396[/snapback]​*


YOUR SUCH A ASS..ALWAYS ON MY NUTZ...HOMEBOYZ CAR CLUB WOULD HAVE YOUR VOTE!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 11:44 PM
> *YOUR SUCH A ASS..ALWAYS ON MY NUTZ...HOMEBOYZ CAR CLUB WOULD HAVE YOUR VOTE!!!
> [snapback]3398953[/snapback]​*



what r u talking about


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 11 2005, 04:10 PM
> *Very TRUE.....coming in to this topic voting for yourself si totally "MAKING AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF"........If it happens it happens, if it doesn't then NO..but don't come inhere talkin' about.....
> 
> we have some real clean rides, traditionals and originals, we are 3 years deep in the running and have chapters thruoghtout Texas , San Diego, Califas, and Miami, FL we have been showing strong at the shows, maybe next year or so, we will continue building more old school rides..I am building a 59 rag and we have a 58 rag and a 58 hardtop a 65 rag and many more coming out, I guess we look up to SOUTH SIDE for their ways of building a ride. Their style is the style to beat.
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2005, 10:46 PM
> *what r u talking about
> [snapback]3398958[/snapback]​*


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Jul 12 2005, 08:28 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3399840[/snapback]​QUOTE(Mr Impala @ Jul 11 2005, 10:46 PM)
> what r u talking about*


:0 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

maybe he doesnt like my signature?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIG M FAMILY TAKIN THE CLUB OF THE YEAR, WE PUTTIN IT DOWN HARDER THAN EVER. :worship: THESE POLITICIN MOFOS CAN GO TO HELL. SAN FERNANDO, COMPTON, LOS ANGELES, SAN DIEGO, ALL ARIZONA, CENTRAL CAL, DELANO, CANADA, KANSAS CITY, CHI TOWN, DETROIT ALL OTHER CHAPTERS :thumbsup: THIS IS CHINA MAN YOU MUTHA FUCKS


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 12 2005, 10:11 AM
> *BIG M FAMILY TAKIN THE CLUB OF THE YEAR, WE PUTTIN IT DOWN HARDER THAN EVER. :worship:  THESE POLITICIN MOFOS CAN GO TO HELL. SAN FERNANDO, COMPTON, LOS ANGELES, SAN DIEGO, ALL  ARIZONA, CENTRAL CAL, DELANO, CANADA, KANSAS CITY, CHI TOWN, DETROIT ALL OTHER CHAPTERS :thumbsup: THIS IS CHINA MAN YOU MUTHA FUCKS
> 
> 
> ...


That'l be cool :biggrin: Big ass party for sure


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:35 AM
> *That'l be cool :biggrin: Big ass party for sure
> [snapback]3400321[/snapback]​*



sup ranchero chido...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 12 2005, 10:36 AM
> *sup ranchero chido...
> [snapback]3400330[/snapback]​*


goin to the Dodger game Friday night :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:38 AM
> *goin to the Dodger game Friday night :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400343[/snapback]​*


sweet....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 12 2005, 10:39 AM
> *sweet....
> [snapback]3400356[/snapback]​*



Imma have the kids take in some Mezcal for me to drink. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Imma have the kids take in some Mezcal for me to drink.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400374[/snapback]​*



I have 5 new bottles... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 12 2005, 10:43 AM
> *I have 5 new bottles...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400387[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 I had 2 shots of the other bottle with the red worm at the bottom, and I was buzzing :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:44 AM
> *:0  :0 I had 2 shots of the other bottle with the red worm at the bottom, and I was buzzing :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400392[/snapback]​*



next paycheck i'm going back to buy some more tequila... HEY!!! Bday party in August, you better bring yourself and your daughter, or i'll bomb your house down like a mexican farting at night time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 12 2005, 10:48 AM
> *next paycheck i'm going back to buy some more tequila... HEY!!! Bday party in August, you better bring yourself and your daughter, or i'll bomb your house down like a mexican farting at night time  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400414[/snapback]​*



I'll be there with the family. Oye are we going to SF for the show??


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 12 2005, 09:49 AM
> *I'll be there with the family. Oye are we going to SF for the show??
> [snapback]3400419[/snapback]​*



i'm down, let me know, i'll get a car rental :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 12 2005, 10:52 AM
> *i'm down, let me know, i'll get a car rental  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400438[/snapback]​*


you 2 better come down!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 12 2005, 11:00 AM
> *you 2 better come down!
> [snapback]3400494[/snapback]​*


I gotta take the vieja and kids though. My brother lives in San Jo, so have to make a family deal out of it :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

IF I HAD TO VOTE FOR ANY OTHER CAR CLUB OTHER THAN MY OWN (INDIVIDUALS C.C. ) I WOULD VOTE FOR ( LOS ANGELES C.C. ) WHAT'S UP TO M&M HYDRAULICS .


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)

I would vote for South Side.


----------



## RiderIVLife (Jul 9, 2005)

It's don't matter who i vote for it's LRM call and it's all politics


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 12 2005, 01:32 PM
> *It's don't matter who i vote for it's LRM call and it's all politics
> [snapback]3400711[/snapback]​*


What are the politics involved if you care to discuss it? And even, more plainly, what exactly are the expressed criteria?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Feb 13, 2004)

Good luck to the winning club in 2005! Many contributions to the lowriding world from several new and old clubs. Been very impressed with the quality of the cars I've seen. Would be nice to see a club that has not won it yet..... but maybe that that sounds political? :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 12 2005, 02:09 PM
> *What are the politics involved if you care to discuss it?  And even, more plainly, what exactly are the expressed criteria?
> [snapback]3401518[/snapback]​*


I dont think that there is enough forum space to go into detail on that question


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 12 2005, 02:47 PM
> *I dont think that there is enough forum space to go into detail on that question
> [snapback]3402115[/snapback]​*


TO EVERYBODY THAT ENTERS AND LOSSES ..THEY SAY FUKN POLITICS AND WHEN THEY WIN THE DONT SAY NADA .....

IF U HAVE A CAR THAT WORTHY OF WINNING THEN COOL IF NOT DONT SWEAT IT ......

EVERYONE WILL ALWAYS SAY THERE IS POLOITICS CUZ THERE CLUB IS SMALL OR DONT HAVE THE NICE RIDES ...LIKE SOME SAY QUALITY OVER QUANTITY...BUT I KNOW A FEW CLUBS THAT DESERVING AND THAT HAVE ALREADY WON BUT THERE IS ALSO CLUBS THAT ARE PAST DUE ALREADY ...

CUZ OTHER THAN THAT DONT MIND ME IM ON MY MEDS AGAIN... :happysad:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2005, 06:47 PM
> *TO EVERYBODY THAT ENTERS AND LOSSES ..THEY SAY FUKN POLITICS AND WHEN THEY WIN THE DONT SAY NADA .....
> 
> IF U HAVE A CAR THAT WORTHY OF WINNING THEN COOL IF NOT DONT SWEAT IT ......
> ...


teeth again?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 12 2005, 10:32 AM
> *It's don't matter who i vote for it's LRM call and it's all politics
> [snapback]3400711[/snapback]​*


THATS REAL TALK HOMIE, ITS A SAD SHAME WHEN A STRONG WELL KNOWN CAR CLUB HAS TO_ PAY UP TO THE BIG BOYS _IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN IN ORDER TO GET ANY WHERE IN THIS GAME. THE _BIG M_ DONT SELL OUT FOR NO ONE, AND FOR DAMN SURE AINT PAYING NO ONE,_ GAME RESPECT GAME AND YOU FOOLS NO WHO YOU ARE _


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Jul 13 2005, 09:21 AM
> *THATS REAL TALK HOMIE, ITS A SAD SHAME WHEN A STRONG WELL KNOWN CAR CLUB HAS TO PAY UP TO THE BIG BOYS IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN IN ORDER TO GET ANY WHERE IN THIS GAME. THE BIG M DONT SELL OUT FOR NO ONE, AND FOR DAMN SURE AINT PAYING NO ONE, GAME RESPECT GAME AND YOU FOOLS NO WHO YOU ARE
> [snapback]3406427[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MazdaMadness_@Jul 11 2005, 06:10 PM
> *what about UCE again?  i know their the club of the year now, but why not agin?  i met some of them guuys at the Indy show and their cool cats.  they got some clean ass rides and seem really together at the show.  i know its only the Indy show i seen them at, but it looks like they got their shit together everywhere when i see them in the mags.  just my 2 cents.
> [snapback]3397210[/snapback]​*


First of all I would like to start by saying that EVERY post on here has a very valid point and there are ALOT of very well deserving lowriding brothers that deserve this distinguished recognition; I PERSONALLY would love to see those couple of ones that have put it down and built an "empire" for over 30+ years and are the reason why we all got into this "lifestyle" in the first place, or ANY of the other previous champs. Families like the big "M" and others have been gaining more and more notoriety over the last few years and would not surprise me at all if they were bestowed with this honor, but to defend my position I would like to point out that LRM solely has come up with the criteria used to depict a winner, and as far as the numbers go; I completely understand people's point about the "quantity" issue; however I would also like to point out that even if a club had 500 members it wuld make absolutetly no difference unless those people were willing and able to show, contribute in a positive manner and most importantly to "ride", this should always be at the core of every lowriding fam..........just MY opinion, I welcome ALL comments, that's what this forum is for right  .


----------



## RiderIVLife (Jul 9, 2005)

I think it should be a club that does things for the community and supports all shows big and small. It doesn't mean they have to have the best cars, but that they have been down with lowriding for a long time. To me, LRM is not even raza run anymore so who really cares who some suit and tie wearing comittee thinks is club of the year. To me all thoses club that support the movement should be clubs of the year.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 14 2005, 02:25 PM
> *I think it should be a club that does things for the community and supports all shows big and small. It doesn't mean they have to have the best cars, but that they have been down with lowriding for a long time. To me, LRM is not even raza run anymore so who really cares who some suit and tie wearing comittee thinks is club of the year. To me all thoses club that support the movement should be clubs of the year.
> [snapback]3413951[/snapback]​*


REAL TALK HOMIE


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 14 2005, 11:25 PM
> *I think it should be a club that does things for the community and supports all shows big and small. It doesn't mean they have to have the best cars, but that they have been down with lowriding for a long time. To me, LRM is not even raza run anymore so who really cares who some suit and tie wearing comittee thinks is club of the year. To me all thoses club that support the movement should be clubs of the year.
> [snapback]3413951[/snapback]​*



5 pages worth of people and all the clubs that don't win this year when it is announced.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 12 2005, 01:09 PM
> *What are the politics involved if you care to discuss it?  And even, more plainly, what exactly are the expressed criteria?
> [snapback]3401518[/snapback]​*



Are you a lawyer?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

No... :biggrin: 

I just loving kicking it with those who know more than me.  Then when I learn... I'll do the same for the next one.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 15 2005, 07:31 AM
> *No...  :biggrin:
> 
> I just loving kicking it with those who know more than me.    Then when I learn... I'll do the same for the next one.
> [snapback]3417649[/snapback]​*


dont take me serious.....i love stirring up controversy!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

<<<Responding lightheartedly... game recognize game :thumbsup: You don't even come off shady for real, no offense taken. Plus your responses in the other thread shows purpose behind your comments- can't help but respect that.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 15 2005, 10:03 AM
> *<<<Responding lightheartedly... game recognize game  :thumbsup: You don't even come off shady for real, no offense taken.  Plus your responses in the other thread shows purpose behind your comments- can't help but respect that.
> [snapback]3418215[/snapback]​*


Your respect is reciprocated :biggrin:


----------



## RiderIVLife (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 15 2005, 05:17 AM
> *5 pages worth of people and all the clubs that don't win this year when it is announced.
> [snapback]3417337[/snapback]​*


what happen to the days that LRM would cover all shows big and small now all they cover are rims and $h!t so now it's about what club give them more $$$$$..at THEIR shows so i guess that's why it's call LRM club of the year hmm...maybe it's should be called (LRM suckups of the year) :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 10 2005, 10:57 PM
> *What club will be presented with the trophy for "Car Club of the Year" in October?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3393211[/snapback]​*




OSC

OH SO SEXY CAR CLUb.... i'll send your plaque in a month LOL hahaa

So far...

Nacho
Brandon
Seth
and YOU!!! hahaha 4 members deep, is all we need, 2 in cali, 1 in florida, 1 wherever you are at now LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 15 2005, 07:05 AM
> *Are you a lawyer?
> [snapback]3417586[/snapback]​*



hmmm... hahahaha


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 26 2005, 07:14 PM
> *what happen to the days that LRM would cover all shows big and small now all they cover are rims and $h!t so now it's about what club give them more $$$$$..at THEIR shows so i guess that's why it's call LRM club of the year hmm...maybe it's should be called (LRM suckups of the year) :biggrin:
> [snapback]3481950[/snapback]​*



LRM still covers the small shows....I don't think there is a club that has won it yet that didn't deserve it. It's a title and if no one cared then this topic would have died out the first day.....people can say what they want but they want to win and some may even deserve to win in other peoples eyes.....but we all have our opinions.....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jul 26 2005, 12:30 PM
> *OSC
> 
> OH SO SEXY CAR CLUb.... i'll send your plaque in a month LOL hahaa
> ...


Hmmm, well i want to vote Seth out because hes the only one that has a car thats done! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Jul 26 2005, 03:22 PM
> *LRM still covers the small shows....I don't think there is a club that has won it yet that didn't deserve it.  It's a title and if no one cared then this topic would have died out the first day.....people can say what they want but they want to win and some may even deserve to win in other peoples eyes.....but we all have our opinions.....
> [snapback]3483931[/snapback]​*


Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now, wait until next month's issue comes out


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

September or October? Oh wait... the September is already out, right?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 26 2005, 07:46 PM
> *September or October?  Oh wait... the September is already out, right?
> [snapback]3486212[/snapback]​*


right  .


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 26 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now,  wait until next month's issue comes out
> [snapback]3486191[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 26 2005, 07:56 PM
> *right   .
> [snapback]3486299[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

shhhhhhh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 11 2005, 10:59 AM
> *DOESNT ANTHONYS CAR TRAVEL INSIDE THE LOWRIDER DEISEL! IF SO HE SHOULDNT WIN SHIT TO ME THE CAR IS NICE BUT IF LOWRIDER IS BRINGING IT TO THERE SHOWS TO WIN THERE PRIZES (CASH). I JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT TO ME. JUST MY OPINION!
> [snapback]3394546[/snapback]​*


back when in tha alberto days the trailered cars were expo only...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RiderIVLife_@Jul 26 2005, 12:14 PM
> *what happen to the days that LRM would cover all shows big and small now all they cover are rims and $h!t so now it's about what club give them more $$$$$..at THEIR shows so i guess that's why it's call LRM club of the year hmm...maybe it's should be called (LRM suckups of the year) :biggrin:
> [snapback]3481950[/snapback]​*


theres a whole topic on this do a search...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 11 2005, 12:57 AM
> *What club will be presented with the trophy for "Car Club of the Year" in October?
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3393211[/snapback]​*


start a poll


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 26 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now,  wait until next month's issue comes out
> [snapback]3486191[/snapback]​*


I cant wait!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAJESTICS C.C.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 26 2005, 08:43 PM
> *Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now,  wait until next month's issue comes out
> [snapback]3486191[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Now this is going to be an ugly situation right here. This may as well turn LIL inside out.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 27 2005, 08:39 AM
> *:uh: Now this is going to be an ugly situation right here. This may as well turn LIL inside out.
> [snapback]3489259[/snapback]​*


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now, wait until next month's issue comes out wink.gif*


 :biggrin:


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 26 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Spread the luv big uce, believe me, you think people are hatin' now.. whoops, I mean "telling the truth" now,  wait until next month's issue comes out
> [snapback]3486191[/snapback]​*



HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU HAVE TO CALL LRM BEFORE THEY DID A FEATURE?


IT TOOK LIKE A YEAR RIGHT?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 26 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Hmmm, well i want to vote Seth out because hes the only one that has a car thats done!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3483980[/snapback]​*



finished cars suck :uh:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Jul 27 2005, 10:28 AM
> *HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU HAVE TO CALL LRM BEFORE THEY DID A FEATURE?
> IT TOOK LIKE A YEAR RIGHT?
> [snapback]3489744[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: How funny, you've got it in for me, well; since you're so obsessed with me and my ride, you might as well know that Nathan Trujillo called sometime in the latter part of '03 with an outdoor photo shoot offer in the high desert, I very respectfully declined the offer after I stated that I would much rather wait 'til my car was ready for an indoor shoot from them (one of my dreams). After consulting with the mag. and a few more phone calls I got the call again that I had been waiting for and did the shoot in LA on July 19 2004 and then the rest is history, the centerfold was a complete surprise to me  ......I guess the point is that--I GOT IT AND IT BOTHERS YOU-- and that's ok too, can't have everybody like you. Watch the smiley--->


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 27 2005, 05:43 PM
> *:rofl: How funny, you've got it in for me, well; since you're so obsessed with me and my ride, you might as well know that Nathan Trujillo called sometime in the latter part of '03 with an outdoor photo shoot offer in the high desert, I very respectfully declined the offer after I stated that I would much rather wait 'til my car was ready for an indoor shoot from them (one of my dreams). After consulting with the mag. and a few more phone calls I got the call again that I had been waiting for and did the shoot in LA on July 19 2004 and then the rest is history, the centerfold was a complete surprise to me   ......I guess the point is that--I GOT IT AND IT BOTHERS YOU-- and that's ok too, can't have everybody like you. Watch the smiley--->
> [snapback]3492229[/snapback]​*


Alright Francisco...leave him alone. :biggrin: 

A man, why did you "let the cat out of the bag"? You know lowriding and especially LIL will never be the same after that. 

Honestly, I'm just waiting to see everyone's reaction. As you said, 'let the hating begin!' :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

And that's the TRUTH !!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET-ALONG.
RESPECT IS GIVEN TO ALL, FROM ME. EVEN IF I DISLIKE THEM, ITS A MOVEMENT THAT I STAND BEHIND, AND SUPPORT. LETS KEEP THE PEACE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jul 27 2005, 05:56 PM
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET-ALONG.
> RESPECT IS GIVEN TO ALL, FROM ME. EVEN IF I DISLIKE THEM, ITS A MOVEMENT THAT I STAND BEHIND, AND SUPPORT.  LETS KEEP THE PEACE!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3492302[/snapback]​*


Wait until next months LRM. We'll see if you're still singing that tune. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jul 27 2005, 04:56 PM
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET-ALONG.
> RESPECT IS GIVEN TO ALL, FROM ME. EVEN IF I DISLIKE THEM, ITS A MOVEMENT THAT I STAND BEHIND, AND SUPPORT.  LETS KEEP THE PEACE!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3492302[/snapback]​*


That's real right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 27 2005, 04:58 PM
> *Wait until next months LRM. We'll see if you're still singing that tune. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3492316[/snapback]​*


whats it gonna be? what supposed to be in the mag?


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

is it lowrider magazine people that decide who wins, or is there some kind of vote? i don't follow the magazine too closely.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Jul 27 2005, 03:56 PM
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET-ALONG.
> RESPECT IS GIVEN TO ALL, FROM ME. EVEN IF I DISLIKE THEM, ITS A MOVEMENT THAT I STAND BEHIND, AND SUPPORT.  LETS KEEP THE PEACE!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3492302[/snapback]​*


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 27 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Wait until next months LRM. We'll see if you're still singing that tune. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3492316[/snapback]​*


so obiously people already know by what your saying. So why not just come out and say it. :uh:


----------



## OuttaSpite (May 28, 2002)

I can't wait till the next issue arrives in the mailbox. See what new stuff they will have out. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not sure people will hate you all for it... I'll probably purchase the magazine, as usual, enjoy the pics/articles and respect the person and the ride even more with the new information. Just my .02

Looking forward to seeing it, and congratulations on your spread.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I dont see the whole point of picking a club of the year.....its like a dad announcing a list who`s his most favorite son and who`s least favorite :uh: just isnt right you know :biggrin:


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

so it's pretty safe to assume USO/UCE is the up-and-coming club of the year...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE *CLUB OF THE YEAR*....WE ALL KNOW WHO IT IS!!!!!!!!!SHOULD I SAY THE NAME NOW..........*...*


JK!......BUT WHO EVER IT'S GONNA BE, I'M SURE LRM/GO-LO LOOKED INTO IT VERY CLOSELY AND CAREFULLY, GIVE IT TO THOSE WHO DESERVE IT AND HAD PUT IT DOWN ALL YEAR LONG, AGAIN, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

AND FOR THE CLUBS WHO DIDN'T GET IT, TRY IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR, MAYBE WE NEED TO TRY A LIL HARDER NEXT TIME....BUT THEN AGAIN, IT DEPENDS HOW *BAD* YOU WANT IT!

SEE YOU ALL IN VEGAS.


----------



## NMUCE (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin: dont listen to the haters cisco


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

We dont hate ,,just congradulate,,


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

I know who it is. :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 29 2005, 04:44 PM
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE CLUB OF THE YEAR....WE ALL KNOW WHO IT IS!!!!!!!!!SHOULD I SAY THE NAME NOW.............
> JK!......BUT WHO EVER IT'S GONNA BE, I'M SURE LRM/GO-LO LOOKED INTO IT VERY CLOSELY AND CAREFULLY, GIVE IT TO THOSE WHO DESERVE IT AND HAD PUT IT DOWN ALL YEAR LONG, AGAIN, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WELL SAID HOMIE...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jul 11 2005, 06:08 PM
> *I'mma make a prediction and I'm 100% sure it's right
> it ain't Semper Fi C.C. :tears:
> [snapback]3394335[/snapback]​*



:roflmao:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2005, 04:03 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3511192[/snapback]​*


I BET U IT AINT SEMPER FI EITHER, BUT THATS OKAY CUZ YA'LL GET A HIGH AWARD THEN CLUB OF THE YEAR, SO ITS ALL GOOD, I SOLUTE TO YA'LL,
BROTHER-IN-LAW IS IN OKANAWA JAPAN RIGHT NOW, IN US MARINE CORP.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diablo78 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 11 2005, 09:59 AM~
> *DOESNT ANTHONYS CAR TRAVEL INSIDE THE LOWRIDER DEISEL! IF SO HE SHOULDNT WIN SHIT TO ME THE CAR IS NICE BUT IF LOWRIDER IS BRINGING IT TO THERE SHOWS TO WIN THERE PRIZES (CASH). I JUST DONT SEEM RIGHT TO ME. JUST MY OPINION!
> [snapback]3394546[/snapback]​*


 WORD


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 29 2005, 04:14 PM
> *I dont see the whole point of picking a club of the year.....its like a dad announcing a list who`s his most favorite son and who`s least favorite  :uh: just isnt right you know  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506453[/snapback]​*



 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Diablo78+Aug 1 2005, 05:28 PM~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anthony definetly tows it himself with his OWN trailer and truck, Indianapolis, denver, san diego, phoenix, you name it....


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jul 11 2005, 12:50 AM~3393431
> *IMPERIALS
> *


THATS ONE THING I'LL AGREE WITH YOU!!!!!! IMPERIALS 4 LIFE!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I guess this will end all discussions....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2005, 01:52 PM~3605113
> *I guess this will end all discussions....
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Congrats once again :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

congrates


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2005, 01:52 PM~3605113
> *I guess this will end all discussions....
> *


Actually this is because they got club of the year LAST year.

From what I heard,from now on,when a Club wins this award,they will have a issue within that year dedicated to their club.
So every car feature will be of that club.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2005, 02:17 PM~3605273
> *Actually this is because they got club of the year LAST year.
> 
> From what I heard,from now on,when a Club wins this award,they will have a issue within that year dedicated to their club.
> ...


True....

But its always nice being 1st :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 12 2005, 04:22 PM~3605312
> *True....
> 
> But its always nice being 1st  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

any pics of the mag,,,and congrats :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 12 2005, 03:39 PM~3605439
> *any pics of the mag,,,and congrats :cheesy:
> *


I started a thread..actually 2 can you delete one?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 12 2005, 01:22 PM~3605312
> *True....
> 
> But its always nice being 1st  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

IN MY OPINION, IT SHOULD BE "LIFESTYLE C.C" FOR ALL THE INNOVATIONS THEY HAVE COME UP WITH. EVERYTIME THEY BRING OUT A NEW RIDE, IT'S LIKE THE GET BETTER WITH EACH CAR. ALSO HAVING TWO PAST LOWRIDERS OF THE YEAR AND TOP CONTENDERS ALL THE TIME. YA KNOW THEY SET THE STANDARD FOR ALL LOWRIDERS. BUT I KNOW THATS NOT WHAT LRM JUDGES ON. BUT LIKE I SAID IN THE FIRST SENTENCE, IN MY OPINION...........


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 12 2005, 02:52 PM~3605113
> *I guess this will end all discussions....
> *


AND HOW THE HELL YOU GOT THAT NEW ISSUE ALREADY..... :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.ED_@Aug 12 2005, 04:19 PM~3605665
> *AND HOW THE HELL YOU GOT THAT NEW ISSUE ALREADY..... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I will say it again:

MAJESTICS C.C. for having the street credit on the streets, but no love in the Mags :worship:
:nono: 
:0


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Best of luck to all clubs!


_*But if you ask me ? I would have to go with the best.*_




www.oldiescc.com


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> WORD
> [snapback]3523271[/snapback]​



Anthony definetly tows it himself with his OWN trailer and truck, Indianapolis, denver, san diego, phoenix, you name it.... 
[/quote]That is a fact i saw him in indy and he had too wait for us to load my car before he could load his.He fo sure does it all himself.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 07:50 PM~3395807
> *I would personally say that Majestics CC have shown deep at all the LRM shows Ive been to. (PHX, SD, SAN BERDOO)
> *


MAJESTICS for being about it all show,street,hoppers in the west coast and now is movein out too the midwest.Just my thoughts but i'm sure there are many clubs that also deserve it,i'm glad i don't have to pick it.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

there are alot of quality car clubs out with alot of quality members and cars. i would love for it to be the club im in, but trust me whoever wins it definately one way or another deserves it.


----------



## independent (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by independent_@Jul 29 2005, 04:36 PM~3506556
> *so it's pretty safe to assume USO/UCE is the up-and-coming club of the year...
> *



aaaaaa thankya aaa thankya


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks Sandman64...  If it is then GREAT, if not i vote for a deserving club that has worked xtra hard this year... :0 The BIG M... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sandman64_@Jul 11 2005, 09:19 PM~3397465
> *I'm not in any car club, so I'll say this. Give it to the club that runs the north, south, east, west, and centra U.S. The club that gets trophies at every show they attend. My vote is for ROLLERZ again. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

BIG "M" AS OF NOW........


BUT THE RACE AINT OVER YET........CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNER :biggrin: AND TO THE OTHERS, WORK HARDER AND YOU'LL EARN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 29 2005, 03:59 PM~3713973
> *BIG "M" AS OF NOW........
> BUT THE RACE AINT OVER YET........CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNER :biggrin: AND TO THE OTHERS, WORK HARDER AND YOU'LL EARN IT!!!!!!!
> *


BIG M 4 LYFE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Aug 29 2005, 01:55 PM~3713941
> *Thanks Sandman64...    If it is then GREAT, if not i vote for a deserving club that has worked xtra hard this year...  :0  The BIG M...  :biggrin:
> *


R.O. RYDER, THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Not a prob homie, i like to see clubs doing there thing and putting down for just what it is... LOWRIDING... :0 You, Smiley, Rich and some of the other Majestics have sick as rydes and do it right... :biggrin: Like i say QUALITY over QUANITY... Best wishes i hope to congratulating the Big M in Vegas...  



> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Aug 31 2005, 09:27 PM~3729778
> *R.O. RYDER, THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENT HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I THINK BOULAVARD ACES WILL GET IT ....................


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Aug 31 2005, 05:46 PM~3729897
> *Not a prob homie, i like to see clubs doing there thing and putting down for just what it is...  LOWRIDING...  :0  You, Smiley, Rich and some of the other Majestics have sick as rydes and do it right...  :biggrin: Like i say QUALITY over QUANITY...  Best wishes i hope to congratulating the Big M in Vegas...
> *


Thanks for the kind words brother  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 31 2005, 09:30 PM~3730898
> *Thanks for the kind words brother   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ,Sep 1 2005, 11:05 AM~3733359_@~
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THUGG PASSION, R.O. RYDER, GOOD LOOKIN :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

good looking homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

here's my prediction, and I'll bet 1,000,000 dollars it comes true...........













































































it won't be me :tears:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just my opinion, but what about Dukes? they are the oldest club around and have a few chapters!


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

My opinion itz not going to be just the top 2 car club but its going to be 3, its ganna be between USO, The BIG "M" & us RollerZ, We All Got The Same Goals! Its Just HOW bad you Want it!


----------



## GREEN EYED MEX (Apr 23, 2004)

it should be how many titles you take but that would not be fair rollerz would take it every year huh!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 1 2005, 11:05 PM~3738106
> *My opinion itz not going to be just the top 2 car club but its going to be 3, its ganna be between USO, The BIG "M" & us RollerZ, We All Got The Same Goals! Its Just HOW bad you Want it!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 10:07 AM~3946350
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


NICE PIXX......the green 64 ss i helped building that nice ride, it use to belong to my blood cousin R.I.P. JoJo Rollerz/USO/ back to RollerZ. that shiet had 4 pumps 12 batt.. & it use to get up Hi/low Mando did that shiet up...well anyways congrates to the CAR CLUB of the year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Much Respect to R.O. everyone of those dudes I have met have been straight up ass dudes, and showed much love. Good luck to all the Car Clubs going up for the Titile. Gotta throw out there, The BIG M por Vida


----------



## SDCali64 (Oct 5, 2005)

Good luck to all the Car Clubs going up for the Titile


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 31 2005, 07:21 PM~3730110
> *I THINK BOULAVARD ACES WILL GET IT ....................
> *



YA OK ME TOO LOL...........


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 5 2005, 01:21 PM~3947757
> *YA OK    ME TOO  LOL...........
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Good luck to all the Car Clubs going up for the Titile *



Nice avatar Homie

................GO CHARGERS!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 5 2005, 09:07 AM~3946350
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



I hope THE BIG "M" Takes it this year.... Good Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*FROM *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I personally think MAJESTICS deserve,and should get the title this year,the repped strong,and hard.
They brought nothing but Quality to the table this year.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 5 2005, 04:23 PM~3948318
> *I personally think MAJESTICS deserve,and should get the title this year,the repped strong,and hard.
> They brought nothing but Quality to the table this year.
> *


Must respect goes out to the Big I also, the homie ROBLBC, used to tell me how yall rolled in Cali. Said shit was tight ass fuck


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I think Majestics. In phx they put it down every year and I seen some other shows in the mag where they are showing hard I have to give it up but what ever happens I know it will be good 

Ted Uce CC


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Oct 5 2005, 04:12 PM~3948955
> *I think Majestics. In phx they put it down every year and I seen some other shows in the mag where they are showing hard I have to give it up but what ever happens I know it will be good
> 
> Ted Uce CC
> *


 THANX HOMIE....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

If I could just get 505 to get my front clip for me 66 I would be all good


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 12 2005, 02:47 PM~3402115
> *I dont think that there is enough forum space to go into detail on that question
> *


AMEN SISTER


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 5 2005, 02:23 PM~3948318
> *I personally think MAJESTICS deserve,and should get the title this year,the repped strong,and hard.
> They brought nothing but Quality to the table this year.
> *


THANKS BROTHER :cheesy:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 One more time..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

[attachmentid=301110]


> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 31 2005, 07:21 PM~3730110
> *I THINK BOULAVARD ACES WILL GET IT ....................
> *


WHAT THE FUCK U SMOKIN? NOW THAT'S a HA HA HA HA


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

I will bet it all on the best Oldies


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

to win it


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Oldies is the shit no doubt, it would be nice, don't know how many shows they attended, and how many members they have. That plays alot into the Judging


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

*best wishes to every one*


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 6 2005, 05:02 PM~3956264
> *best wishes to  every one
> *


I SECOND THAT!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:uh: NOW THATS CALLED UNITY.... EVERYONE GREETING EVERYONE GOOD LUCK, THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 6 2005, 05:02 PM~3956264
> *best wishes to  every one
> *



Rich, You sound like Tiny Tim. :biggrin: "God Bless everyone!"


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 6 2005, 06:59 PM~3956915
> *Rich, You sound like Tiny Tim.  :biggrin:  "God Bless everyone!"
> *


AND YOU WANNA BE LIKE ART LABOE :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

good luck, I know I aint gonna win shit but fuck it, may the best club win :tears:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

i think all the clubs are already winners just by being here. but good luck to everyone and especially my favorite club UCE. much love Kita. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Rich was one of your rides ever in an Eazy E video? I was watching a dvd and the Majestics plaque came up numerous times


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Good luck to every club out there... :thumbsup: you are all great clubs!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 7 2005, 07:13 AM~3959155
> *Rich was one of your rides ever in an Eazy E video? I was watching a dvd and the Majestics plaque came up numerous times
> *


yup,,,not me but it was someone from compton,,,,,,,,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 7 2005, 09:17 AM~3959173
> *yup,,,not me but it was someone from compton,,,,,,,,
> *


mayn I was sittin there gettin down then all these Majestic cars kept being shown and I cried like a little bitch cuz my shit aint even worth being in a scrap yard :roflmao:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY.............ALWAYZ ON TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HEY RICH! WHAT CHAPTER IS A V?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Oct 7 2005, 12:49 AM~3958653
> *AND YOU WANNA BE LIKE ART LABOE :angry:
> *



hahahaha that was funny! :rofl: No, not like Art Laboe, I can pronounce my listeners REAL names! :cheesy: :biggrin: and I'm Chicano.  

Back to the topic: Good Luck and Much Respect to ALL the Car Clubs!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 7 2005, 09:21 AM~3959406
> *HEY RICH! WHAT CHAPTER IS  A V?
> *


ANTELOPE VALLEY


----------

